# Indian Nuclear Armed Subs



## tomahawk6 (6 Mar 2016)

The Arihant is now ready for commissioning.Its a 6000t sub armed with K 15 (or BO-5) shortrange missiles with a 
range of over 700 km and the K 4 ballistic missile with a range of 3,500 km. I suppose the purpose of the sub is to strike Pakistan and quite possibly a pre-emptive strike could take out Pakistan's nuclear forces.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/defence/indias-first-nuclear-submarine-ins-arihant-ready-for-operations-passes-deep-sea-tests/articleshow/51098650.cms


----------



## CougarKing (6 Mar 2016)

Older posts on the INS _Arihant _have already been posted at the India superthread before, such as this one below:

India's deadliest sub to test missiles- Oct. 2015


----------



## tomahawk6 (6 Mar 2016)

They should make you a mod SMA  ;D


----------

